# Reason to be paranoid in Japan



## Don Roley (Oct 9, 2006)

You want to know why I have so many traps in my yard? You want to know why I keep a watch dog in my room? You want to know why everyone who knows me says I am paranoid?

Watch this to see why!


----------



## JasonASmith (Oct 9, 2006)

That was ****ing great!:ultracool


----------



## Arizona Angel (Oct 9, 2006)

I can't remember the last time I slept sound enough for someone to so much as enter my house without me hearing it.  That was really messed up.


----------



## exile (Oct 9, 2006)

What the ****????


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 9, 2006)

Hillarious, thanks Don!


----------



## Don Roley (Oct 9, 2006)

Well there is a term in Japanese- _yarase._ It is when someone pulls something staged off to make it look like it was not. As you can imagine, only something that happens a lot gets its own term.

I rather suspect that a lot of this was _yarase._ Maybe the first one or two were real. But not even one of the guys sat up in the middle of this and asked what the hell was going on. Sneaking a camera crew into someone's room- maybe. But getting the guy out into the sun and to a working waterslide without him waking up? 

The only way I can believe that is if maybe they took the guy out the night before and got him completly trashed. What a way to face the next day's hangover.


----------



## exile (Oct 9, 2006)

Don Roley said:


> The only way I can believe that is if maybe they took the guy out the night before and got him completly trashed. What a way to face the next day's hangover.



Or maybe the guy in each case lost some kind of major bet and this was how he was allowed to get out of having to pay?? _I'd_ do it that way, if it ever came to that. :uhyeah:


----------



## The Master (Oct 9, 2006)

Japanese TV is a very interesting thing to watch.


----------



## TimoS (Oct 10, 2006)

The Master said:


> Japanese TV is a very interesting thing to watch.



Indeed! Here's a site that has links to lots of japanese TV


----------



## TimoS (Oct 10, 2006)

Ooops! Forgot to post the link http://www.thejapanesearecrazy.com/


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 10, 2006)

You have to admit though that they are very, very creative with their shows.


----------



## Carol (Oct 10, 2006)

Um....yeah.  Creative is a good word it.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 10, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> Um....yeah. Creative is a good word it.


 
Which makes them strangely interesting to watch. :rofl:


----------



## John Brewer (Oct 10, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Which makes them strangely interesting to watch. :rofl:


Kind of like a train wreck, but amusing.


----------



## exile (Oct 10, 2006)

Crane557 said:


> Kind of like a train wreck, but amusing.



It's great---you get to enter a completely demented world whenever you like, and leave when you feel like it.... what could be better?


----------



## Bigshadow (Oct 10, 2006)

That was funny!  Thanks Don.


----------



## Don Roley (Oct 11, 2006)

There is a story in martial arts how Miyamoto Musashi trained under Tsukuhara Bokuden in swordsmanship. Before he ever learned how to swing a sword, he was stalked at every chance by Bokuden to make him learn awareness. The story is a myth, but it does show how important awareness is in Japanese martial arts. You might also remember the scene in the seven samurai where they had someone stand behind a door and try to attack potential recruits as they walked in. The best one would not walk through the door until the attacker put down his stick.

Well...... this clip is a lesson of the type of thing I am always on the look out for here in Japan.

Watch at your own risk!


----------

